# Tecumseh 7hp no spark



## quadreb (Aug 15, 2004)

I have an old Tecumseh 7hp engine (model VT-7), that gets power through the spark plug cable (tested using the hands-on approach), but does not spark the plug. It won't even jump to ground when put right next to the engine block (closer than the plug gap). What could be causing this low-power situation?


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

quadreb
I've never heard of a VT7 motor but I don't know how old your particular motor is. I would change out the points and condenser, they are the usual culprites in ignition loss. 
There is the possibility that your coil could be bad but do the points/condenser first.

snoman


----------



## quadreb (Aug 15, 2004)

Thank you for the help, the VT-7 was a horizontal shaft tecumseh produced in the 1950's and 60's.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

quadreb: give me the specs on the vt-7 and i will research my old tecumseh data on that one....haven't seen one of them in years but may possibly have data on your engine....they were buggers to keep [email protected]


----------



## quadreb (Aug 15, 2004)

Thank you for the offer, but replacing the points and condenser did the trick - the condenser was rusted through and the points were pitted.


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

quadreb
Great to hear and I'm glad that got you running again. It's kinda nice when you can fix it yourself....gives you a good feeling of accomplishment. 

snoman


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

quareb
I am like snoman....happy to hear you did it yourself even though there is a lot of help here in this discussion forum....makes you feel good don't it to know that even though there is help here that you accomplished it yourself...CONGRATULATIONS


----------

